# These girl pistals?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420154408.963136.jpg

First time growing Reg seeds and I'm afraid it will go male. These look like girl parts? Is it way to soon. Probably lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

In normal/natural veg, it can take upwards of 2 months before you see anything.

Right now, just "worry" about growing a healthy plant.

There is lots of time and effort to be wasted on it still before it goes male ... just kidding (not really), it could be female.



edit
here is the first "girl part" I ever grew

#2 
It showed on a NON alternating node but up above this, the plant had switched to alternating (see below)

. 

View attachment PICT0540.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

The plant isn't mature enough, you will need alternating nodes most of the time first before it shows.And yes it can take anywhere from 5-9 weeks. Darn it.   Nice pic of a female though.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Doesn't my plant have 3 nodes? I'm confused. 
Thought it was still to small just those looked a lot like girl pistals


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

.

Alternating node.

As in it alternates which side the next new branch grows from.

Young plants have twin branches, one from each side of the main stem.
:48: 

View attachment PICT0444.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

Alternating nodes is when they stems are not exactly across from each other. 

View attachment ultranating nodes.jpg​


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh lol yea I thought it just meant 2 sets after the baby leafs . Don't know what they are called. The non pot looking first leaf


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2015)

The first little round leaves are called cotyledon leaves.  It will take the plant 6-8 weeks to show sex.  And then when it does we will need a lot closer picture.  The pistils are quite small and need real clear close up pics to see.  So, try and be patient.  There are things you can do to get a plant to show sex a little earlier, but you are still quite a ways away from that yet.   

I am a little concerned with the stretch you are getting.  Do you usually have the larger internodal spacing or is it just this plant?


----------

